# Let's see those dog boxes



## Migraman (Aug 22, 2010)

How about some dog box pics..


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 22, 2010)

Here mine


----------



## wood-reader (Aug 22, 2010)

Good looking dog box..............RT


----------



## DEAD EYE (Aug 22, 2010)

My dog box and pawpaw's partner.


----------



## FrancoMo (Aug 22, 2010)

My new one


----------



## Migraman (Aug 23, 2010)

Good looking boxes - PawPaw's Partner looks like he's ready to go!

Other than chewing - any advantage to metal over wood?


----------



## funderburkjason (Aug 23, 2010)

Aluminum is lighter than wood


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2010)

FrancoMo said:


> My new one



Who makes that?


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 23, 2010)

The aluminum boxes are nice, light, easy to clean, etc. but they are noisy when you carry dogs that have full tails.

Dave


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

Alum. boxes can really get HOT down here in the deep south!!!!!!!!  I'm talking about FRYING HOT!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 24, 2010)

I know a lady that works at the Royston animal hospital, her husband passed away a few months ago, she ask me just yesterday, if I knew anyone looking for a new Alum. bog box?

It has the top storage compartment, very nice box!
Here is her name and phone numbers, will be o.k. to call at her work location.
Doris Sartain:
1-706-245-6650 work
Home:1-706-376-4454
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>>


----------



## FrancoMo (Aug 24, 2010)

GaDawg:
http://www.randjboxes.com/


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 27, 2010)

A taste of BLUEBERRY!!!!!


----------



## GobbleChaser (Aug 28, 2010)

I just got finished painting mine


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my Summer box. It's made out of vinyl coated wire.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 29, 2010)

Preacher, you are correct about aluminum being HOT down here.    I have a Continental diamond plate with the blue insulation for my Tundra.  I use it long trips during cooler weather.  It is okay as long as you keep moving but you can't park it in the sun - especially if you just loaded the dogs after a run.  I bought the Heritage for my S-10 because the insulation makes a BIG difference during both hot and extremely cold weather.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 29, 2010)

You're rightChuck, the box in my picture is much cooler  than an aluminum box? I bought the Aluminum box in Statesboro  and took it back, man if I'd put my Blueberrys in that box we would've been eating BLUEBERRY PIE!!!!!!! instead of Rabbit Stew


----------



## FrancoMo (Aug 29, 2010)

Real neat box there Dave , bet it is light !


----------

